# Looks like ole' Kenny knocked down a MONSTER...check this out



## ThunderRoad (Dec 21, 2012)

I dont know the full story behind this pic, but it appears that our buddy Kenny laid the hamma down on an absolute monster buck! Word on da screet is that Mr. Foxworthy invited him down. This is what Christmas is all about! Congrats Kenny and I am very happy to see that it all started with Jeremiah and a grassroots movement on here.


----------



## oldways (Dec 21, 2012)

That grin says it all. Congrats to the little man...


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 21, 2012)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 21, 2012)

Hopefully somebody on here will have the full story. I am just happy to see that Kenny got his wish of harvesting a great animal.


----------



## mclellandk (Dec 21, 2012)

Congrats to the young man!!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 21, 2012)

That is beyond awesome!


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 21, 2012)

He is cheesin big time!!

Let us know they story when you find out


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow, that is awesome !!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 21, 2012)

Thats a bigol ten point duck(opps buck) W T G Kenny!


----------



## The Fever (Dec 21, 2012)

Way to go!!!!!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 21, 2012)

awesome!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2012)

Congratulations to the little Man!!


----------



## Vmarsh (Dec 21, 2012)

Awesome. Congrats Kenny. 

Hats off to Jeff foxworthy and whoever else was involved.


----------



## CLDUCKS (Dec 21, 2012)

Congrats Kenny. Marry Christmas


----------



## cr00241 (Dec 21, 2012)

That is incredibly awesome!


----------



## ballgroundhound (Dec 21, 2012)

Dang it boy what a buck comgrats


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Dec 21, 2012)

That's awesome right there! A moment that will never be forgotten !


----------



## zman (Dec 21, 2012)

That's is good stuff right there.. It's what hunting is all bout!!!!  WAY TO GO KENNY YOU DA MAN!!!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Dec 21, 2012)

What a monster buck; congrats to Kenny!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Toddmann (Dec 21, 2012)

The Lord sure is good and works in ways we can't comprehend...


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 21, 2012)

Digging the stud of a buck and praying his family has an awesomely blessed Christmas!!


----------



## deerbuster (Dec 21, 2012)

Goodness!! That is AWESOME! Always love seeing a big grin on his face and on any child's face for that matter.


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 21, 2012)

Way to go Kenny!! Congrats on an extra fine buck.. Hats off to all who were involved


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 21, 2012)

way to go kenny!


----------



## sasmojoe (Dec 21, 2012)

Great Job Kenny

That's what is all about,

May God continue to bless you and  your family


----------



## head buster (Dec 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas Kenny! Made my day just seeing that!


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Dec 21, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  That is totally awesome. What a buck, holy cow that thing is a monster!!!! WAY TO GO KENNY!!!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice buck Kenny!


----------



## Dupree (Dec 21, 2012)

Great deer! 

Whoever has contact with his family please get then in contact with me. I am a guide for turkeys and we would love to give a hunt to him. 

I have a 20ga set up and all he would need to do is show up.


----------



## rockwalker (Dec 21, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful picture !!!!


----------



## Woods Savvy (Dec 21, 2012)

That's a stud, congrats


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Dec 21, 2012)

That is a giant buck!!! Congrats Kenny Merry Christmas and my God continue to bless you and your family!!!


----------



## DeweyDuck (Dec 21, 2012)

Atta Boy Kenny, absofreakinloutelyfabulous big buck!!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 22, 2012)

Dang what a buck. Congrats!!!


----------



## acemedic1 (Dec 22, 2012)

That's awesome right there....way to go kenny!!!


----------



## dfhooked (Dec 22, 2012)

Awesome. Congrats Kenny.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Dec 22, 2012)

Anyone know the story?


----------



## Plazadweller (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm new on here.  Would anyone care to elaborate on the backstory.  Thats a tremendous deer for any hunter.


----------



## RWilk (Dec 23, 2012)

Plazadweller said:


> I'm new on here.  Would anyone care to elaborate on the backstory.  Thats a tremendous deer for any hunter.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=726903


----------



## RWilk (Dec 23, 2012)

Thats awesome and great buck Kenny


----------



## oops1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Way to go Kenny... That's just awesome.


----------



## wgpeavy (Dec 23, 2012)

Great job Kenny!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Plazadweller (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow thats incredible


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 23, 2012)

That will be a hard Christmas Present to beat right there. That is SO AWESOME right there. Way to go Kenny.


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 24, 2012)

Congratts!!!! Why is it that the older I get the easier tears flow from my eyes?


----------



## cr00241 (Jan 21, 2013)

I haven't seen this posted yet and sorry if it already is. Here is the latest episode and the part with Kenny taking his deer, it is about 12:20 in. Enjoy

http://www.foxworthyoutdoors.com/videos/jeff-foxworthy-inside-out-episode-11


----------



## triton196 (Jan 21, 2013)

a friend of mine filmsfor sub 7 i do believe he filmed that hunt


----------



## king george (Jan 22, 2013)

does'nt get any better than that,Awesome job little man!!!!!!!


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 22, 2013)

triton196 said:


> a friend of mine filmsfor sub 7 i do believe he filmed that hunt



See if they'll post it for us to see.


----------



## moondogg (Jan 22, 2013)

Love it when someone has that look on their face ...beyond excited ...way to go bud


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 22, 2013)

Here is the buck mounted up for Kenny. One of our members, Doug Stephens, in Franklin, Ga did the mount. He does much of the work for the Bone Collector crew and jumped at the opportunity to do this for Kenny!!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats Kenny and God Bless everyone that is helping this boy out with getting in the great outdoors!!


----------



## wildman0517 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great job K ...know lets get a Gobbler on your list 

God Bless you


----------



## copeland7 (Mar 15, 2013)

it was an honor to be a very small part of this with little Kenny.


----------



## B.Hud (Mar 16, 2013)

hate to be the one to tell yall this, but saw on JNWs FB earlier this week that kenny lost the battle to cancer. RIP Kenny


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 17, 2013)

It is a great lost to us all. To all the ones  that made his last few months on this earth AWESOME, remember his smiles and how happy he was. We all need to pray for his family. There is no words to describe their pain of the lost of their child. I pray, that the Lord will help them threw these hard times. The good LORD has him now and he has no more pain or sickness. 
GOD Bless the family and all the ones, That made him happy till the end.
Larry


----------



## T Tolbert (Mar 17, 2013)

I shed a tear when I read that.  Rest easy young man


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just completely caught up on this story, and I think I've gone through more emotion in these 2 hours reading the duck hunting story, watching the videos, seeing the pictures, living in the awesomeness of these individuals that God called forth to help out for this young man. It is so sad for the family of the young man who have lost him and the turmoil they are going through. I earnestly pray that our Father may comfort them through this time. And that they may be reminded that he is no longer in any pain, or having any complications. He's with the good Lord right now, rejoicing in His kingdom!


----------

